# Related Sites > SQL Course >  Remove inactive entries from transaction log!

## ndba

Hi!
I have a sql server 2000 SP 1 and when I go to back up a database (full backup, overwrite) using enterprise manager, the [Remove inactive entries from transaction log] option is grayed out. The database is  set on Full recovery. I would liek to know why this option is grayed out ? Is this a bug ?
Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks

----------


## YuckFou

I think it's only for backup transaction log, not for backup database.

----------


## skhanal

Full backup does not truncate the transaction log, that's why it's grayed out.

----------


## ndba

Hi!
The same option is enabled on my sql server 2000 SP 3 when I try to perform full backup. Why is that ?

----------


## skhanal

Beats me, I see options enabled when trying to backup Pubs database which is in Simple recovery model.  :Mad:

----------

